# Cold Water



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a water cooler (to put the big bottles on) for our house.
Ideally I would like a table top one with only cold cold not Hot as well.

Carefour sell the big ones, with a fridge below but at 1200 LE seems a lot

So where can I buy a Good - cold water only one????


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I'm looking to buy a water cooler (to put the big bottles on) for our house.
> Ideally I would like a table top one with only cold cold not Hot as well.
> 
> Carefour sell the big ones, with a fridge below but at 1200 LE seems a lot
> ...


Have you tried in Rehab's market? there's a store for Nestlé water coolers, no idea how much they charge but I see them delivering the big bottles in their branded lorries so it may be worth asking them.

Nestlé are in the same street as Tsepas, Tota's and Domino's.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Have you tried in Rehab's market? there's a store for Nestlé water coolers, no idea how much they charge but I see them delivering the big bottles in their branded lorries so it may be worth asking them.
> 
> Nestlé are in the same street as Tsepas, Tota's and Domino's.


Yes I know where they are - but didn't realise they sold coolers.
I'll pop in tomz ISA


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Yes I know where they are - but didn't realise they sold coolers.
> I'll pop in tomz ISA


well I haven't been inside the shop but they must have them :confused2: well I guess they can point you in the right direction at least


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> well I haven't been inside the shop but they must have them :confused2: well I guess they can point you in the right direction at least


I actually prefer Aquafina to the taste of Nestle - but I dont care who supplies the cooler :eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Talking about water, I read this today.

BBC News - Contaminated Zam Zam holy water from Mecca sold in UK


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

ouch sounds horrible

but which Egyptian bottled water do you prefer?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> ouch sounds horrible
> 
> but which Egyptian bottled water do you prefer?


Hmmm my taste buds are a bit useless, most of the time I can't really tell the difference between different brands but I'm told (by people in the non-alcoholic drink business) that Nestlé is the best bottled water you can buy in Egypt


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mmmm everyone says that, but I prefer the taste of Aquafina - my wife says she doesn't mind either way


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> mmmm everyone says that, but I prefer the taste of Aquafina - my wife says she doesn't mind either way


How can you tell the difference.....i drank every bottled water that is available in Egypt and it all just tasted like water.....now give me red wine and then i can tell you the difference


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Nestle in the Souq are doing deal . . . 2 free bottles plus a coupon for 8 more - so that 10 x 25 LE = 250 LE worth of water with every cooler.:eyebrows:

So the top of the range one comes down from 1300 LE to just over 1050 LE - going back tomoz to buy it :clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Nestle in the Souq are doing deal . . . 2 free bottles plus a coupon for 8 more - so that 10 x 25 LE = 250 LE worth of water with every cooler.:eyebrows:
> 
> So the top of the range one comes down from 1300 LE to just over 1050 LE - going back tomoz to buy it :clap2:


yay! glad it worked :clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> yay! glad it worked :clap2:


thanks for the info :redface:

- i have driven past that shop so many times but never thought they would sell coolers


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> thanks for the info :redface:
> 
> - i have driven past that shop so many times but never thought they would sell coolers


any time :thumb:


----------



## JLW63 (Oct 24, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> How can you tell the difference.....i drank every bottled water that is available in Egypt and it all just tasted like water.....now give me red wine and then i can tell you the difference


Unfortunatey I haven't found a decent wine yet :spit: so more importantly than water, does anyone know where I can get decent wine in Sharm???


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

JLW63 said:


> Unfortunatey I haven't found a decent wine yet :spit: so more importantly than water, does anyone know where I can get decent wine in Sharm???


Egypt doesn't have any decent wine......only some's better than others but don't worry after awhile you aquire the taste for it,unless of course you want to pay the price and drink the imported wine.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Egypt doesn't have any decent wine......only some's better than others but don't worry after awhile you aquire the taste for it,unless of course you want to pay the price and drink the imported wine.


My verdict also.

I find the Grand Marquis red tolerable, if not something you'd choose to buy anywhere else. Omar Khayam is sort of reminiscent of a student party twenty years ago. The whites are all spit-out-on-the-floor-immediately nasty.

It's a great shame. Over the past couple of decades, Turkish and Lebanese wines have improved tremendously. From what I gather, Egyptian wines have deteriorated. Perhaps an investment opportunity for someone who knows viticulture. Subject to Da Bruvvas of course.


----------

